

Making money from ebooks - non scam - jteo

Anyone has success stories to share regarding profiting from writing an ebook? (and not profiting in the parrot ebook way..)
======
mixmax
No but based on a few comments here where I've mentioned that I live on a boat
I've started writing an e-book on the ins and outs of living on a boat. It
seems to be a subject that a lot of people find interesting.

So if anyone has any knowledge or examples it would be great to hear.

Why do you think the parrot ebook is a scam btw?

------
symptic
These guys, as horrible as most of their content is, know how to sell ebooks
very well: <http://www.warriorforum.com/>

------
rman666
This seems to be at least semi-reputable: <http://www.squidoo.com/7-dollar-
secrets>

~~~
il
It's not. If any ebook had all the information you needed to make money
online, the author would just use the techniques himself and scale them
instead of putting them in a $7 ebook.

~~~
kgc
Perhaps the technique he describes in his ebook is to sell $7 ebooks, which he
is apparently doing.

~~~
bjplink
You're right. I believe the premise of the $7 ebook is that $7 is the
"breaking point" price that people can buy something they're unsure about and
not be upset that they've wasted too much money.

